# Post-spay care



## SashasDaddy (Sep 30, 2006)

Well my baby girl is currently getting spayed, I'll be picking her up tomorrow at 10am. I know she'll be in an elizabeth collar and she'll be groggy, but any tips or special care I should give her while she's healing? I got her a couple bully sticks so she's got something to do while she has to lay around while she's healing, but anything else I can do?

Female GSD
2 years old
55.5 pounds


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Leash walking and no running around for about 7 days. You don't want to take a chance of ripping stitches or get her bleeding on the insides.

I never used the Elizabethian collar, I did put t-shirts on my girls.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx healed just fine and never needed a collar to keep her from her stitches. Keep an eye on the suture site to make sure it isn't inflamed and she should be fine! Onyx did have her front dewclaws removed at the same time(my bad~that was worse thant the spay recovery) and she was going thru a very bad case of pano, so maybe she was an exception to the heal/recovery....she was put on rimadyl for 5 days after her spay. Good for all the pain she went thru, but I wouldn't recommend rimadyl for pano pain as the side effects aren't worth it.


----------

